# A Rescue of The Heart



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

A few days ago started out like any other. I did my typical routine but decided to visit the local animal shelter because I enjoy patting the cats. Well, to my surprise I met my beautiful Lamb Chops. She was brought in by her previous owner that could not care for her anymore. The little ten gallon tank she was kept in was on the office desk. I asked about her, and to my luck they gave her to me free with very little information on her. So ironically, I had come to pat cats but left with a ratty princess. Today she can be found relaxing in her very own martin cage. At the moment she is alone but I do not think she minds. She is a very dainty little lady, with a sweet calm personality. As for her history, I am unsure of it. I am also not sure if she is pregnant but I will love her none the less even if she is. I hoping shorty once her future siblings are treated she can meet them. 


Question: What coat and color does she have?


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

The Unnamed Three

Today I adopted three rats from craigslist. They were in dire need of a new home. I adopted the female, and two males that were left. Unfortunately,I discovered quickly they were dehydrated, hungry and infested by lice. I never got to see where they came from, nor do I know their medical history. I eventually became so concerned I contacted the owner I received them from and he told me they were used as breeding stock for pet sales and feeders. I asked the conditions they were in and he said they were fine but I am very wary of trusting people. He then told me they were kept in small compartments but they were healthy and use to that environment. Obviously, I had a few choice words. However, before the words he had also told me in each compartment he kept three does and one buck. He said the girl I adopted is probably pregnant. Right now I have the three new kidos in quarantine until I can get them treated for lice. I also plan to get the boys fixed if I can find someone in my area that does it. If not I have a spare martin cage I can use for them. Anyway, I gave them a bath and to my surprise they are very calm and friendly but a little skittish. I am just thankful the previous owner said he was getting rid of his stock and not going to continue whatever it was he was doing. He said he was moving, or something like that. 

I have not named them yet, and was wondering if the forum could help me name these little fighters?

The Female (What kind of ratty is she?)








One of the males (What kind of ratty is he?)








Another one of the males (What kind of ratty is he?)


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

I just gave some hard boiled egg to my little ones as a treat. The new female loves it. I bet they are thinking what kind of food is this. xD


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

They are precious! Glad they are in a good home!!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

They're all so cute. <33

The first female looks like a rex (curly furred) topaz/fawn (same color, different terms in different countries).

The female in your second post looks like a variegated blue (there are several types of blue though so I don't know which she would be considered). Not sure exactly what the color of the second male is considered (maybe just a rusted black or something), but in my opinion, he is a Berkshire.

No idea what the third male is but he is GORGEOUS! I'm not sure I've ever seen a prettier light colored rat... He has gorgeous feathering (I think that's the term for varying shades).

Good luck with your new ratties (and possible babies...)!


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you both so much. Oh and FallDeere I appreciate the information. I am still trying to learn about coat types myself, so any information is welcomed. 
So anyone think of any possible names for them? I am currently looking at name lists online. =)

I will make a list of names as everyone gives their name ideas, and as I find names online. 
Then after about a few days I will have a voting on the names in the thread.

~(Fill out if you want)~

Possible Female Name:
Possible Male 1 Name:
Possible Male 2 Name:


Thank you ^^!


----------



## Pikachu (Dec 31, 2012)

I am not sure what kind of names you are aiming for, but I am sure everyone on the forum will try and help. Naming is fun anyway, I am curious to know what they may be named in a few days. Well here are my name choices. They are really random! xD

Possible Female Name: Nelly
Possible Male 1 Name: Frodo
Possible Male 2 Name: Timmy


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are all super cute! Here's to hoping you got lucky and neither of your gals is preggers.  

Since you've got a group to name, I'd go with a theme. Like, pick a favorite movie or series and your favorite characters from that (or characters that seem to match their personalities) and run with it. Like my little boys are named Fred and George because a) I love Harry Potter and b) they're super mischievous but also sweet as can be. =D 

If you get enough names to choose from, you can always create a poll on here. Those are fun.


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Good idea, thanks Rumy! ^^


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

The second male looks like a mink.

I would be wary of him. No good breeder (of feeders or pet shops) would allow their rats to be underweight, have lice, or knowingly sell a pregnant female. (A lot I've seen freak out if one of their rats keeps sneezing, cause they don't want a huge URI outbreak) He probably doesn't care about his rats or his snakes (since I'm assuming he has snakes). Also those "small compartments" are normal. From what I've seen most actually aren't as small as what you think, but since he has rats who are under weight, have lice, and knowingly sold you a possibly pregnant female without telling and discussing it with you first, I doubt he used the normal sized ones most use.

Did you tell him you wanted them as pets?

I have no name ideas sadly, I'm all out at the moment.


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

He was giving them away for free, and yes I told him I wanted pets. He also was trying to get rid of turtles, snakes, rabbits, hamsters, gerbils and birds. I had got the last three rats he had available. He did not want me to meet him at his home or anything, so he gave the kidos to me in a Wal-Mart parking lot. There were a ton of red flags. I just could not say no I don't want these rats because I felt so bad for them. I did some further research into it and he use to own a small pet store a few towns away. It got shut down because it was dirty. I called the humane society in my area, and gave them what little information I had. I am not sure what they are going to do with it. They seemed surprised but not really concerned because he was rehoming his pets, which means they most likely will find homes that have time to care for them.


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

I ordered some Ivermectin today, and some Nutri-Cal. Tomorrow I am calling the vet to see if I can get some Revolution if Ivermectin does not work. So far all the babies are doing great. Just a bit itchy but no URI. I do not see discharge or hear sneezing/wheezing. They are rather active. =))


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good! In the meantime, you can always pick up some baby food if you want them to gain some weight/have a little extra in their diet. You can get little jars for $.50 each (or less, sometimes) and most rats absolutely love their baby food (and since it's almost all just straight veggie or fruit puree, it's also good for them!)


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

I should check the market tomorrow for some. I made them a bit of pasta today and they loved it. The blue-ish girl likes to sit on her bum and eat but often falls over backwards. Its so cute. I am going to do my best to pic update when they gain a bit of weight. The one that I was most concerned about weight was the blue-ish girl but she eats a ton. I always see her running around, munching and drinking water. :3


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's so good to hear! It's pretty clear they were undernourished and not well cared for, but I imagine they'll bounce back quickly under your care.  Can't wait to see updated pics once they've gained a little rattie fat!


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Your new friends are so cute! Im no good with coat names or colors unfortunately. Its very nice that you would go so out of your way to care for these little guys... Ive been losing my faith in humanity recently, but now I am starting to notice all the good that people have been doing more and more. The baby food is a great idea...my boys go crazy for it! especially banana, and the sweet potato & apple! Mine also love frozen veggies (specifically corn and peas). Rats are so resilient, with a little bit of tlc they bounce back so quick! Im excited to see how they will be improving and to see pics. KEEP UP THE EXCELLENT WORK!!! And congrats on the new cuties!!!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Female- she looks like a Tamzin or a JasminThe boys- Hershey & Reeces...love their chocolate coloured fur


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oops spelling mistake! 'Reeses' not Reeces...lol.


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Oh and Eden Reeses is a good name, I have a guinea pig by that name hehe. 
So I talked with my roommate and some family members and decided on some names. 

Lamb Chops(After the Puppet xD), Nelly(Tnx Pikachu for the suggestion), Andy(Mom named him after Andy Griffith) and Milo(I just thought it was cute) =3

I have a feeling this thread will eventually become picture heavy. I get the urge to take pictures of them randomly. O.O


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Great news! I talked with my daddy-o today and he said he will help me get a Midwest Critter Nation.That cage will come in handy. Right now I only have two Martin cages, and three Superpet cages. I am so excited to get a Critter Nation. I will probably be able to get it next month or in march. Right now Nelly, Andy and Milo are in quarantine. Nelly is in her own cage, the boys are in a martin cage and Lamb Chops is in a martin cage. I also went ahead and ordered some apple flavored ivermectin off amazon. I know I cannot give it to the girls because they may be pregnant. I just wanted to have it on hand. My plan to treat the lice is to try Revolution first, sense that can be given to all furbabies. So I just wanted to update, and share the good news~ =)


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cute names! My sis has a dog named Milo  & yay I'm getting a CN too soon! So exciting!


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh wow that is great! It really is exciting. I just cannot wait too. I am already planning how I want to decorate it. I am planning on having one unit for the boys and the other for the girls. I really wanted to have fun with it. I am not the best with arts and crafts but I am willing to try. :3


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow. They are all gorgeous. The last male is absolutely stunning. I hope they will be healthy and happy again soon.


----------

